# Owner's Time available 2015, many bases



## Subaqua (Jul 14, 2013)

I have owners time available for 2015, low season, catamaran (see my nick for model), available at different bases around the world, can sell up to 2 weeks but will break into 1 week. Mine is an owners version but there may be charter versions available if you need the extra cabin.
PM me for details.


----------

